# Venus Breeze Vs Venus Embrace?



## Taylor Jo (Jul 25, 2009)

I JUST bought the Venus Embrace last night and it has 5 blades on it. A while back we had a topic on the Breeze and a lot of people loved it, does anyone use the Embrace and like it????????? I want to use it but now I'm scared w/o knowing it's any good. I'm sure it is, but thought I'd ask to get first had knowledge of it. I'm scared to death to see how expensive the blades are I didn't even look at that. Someone suggested on the Breeze blades to go too E Bay I thought that was a great idea. Thanks guys, TJ


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh! I use the Breeze but had only recently discovered it (I think it's my thread you remember). I will have to try the Embrace because I thought the Breeze was the most amazing razor ever. I may look for it when I'm in town today!!!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jul 25, 2009)

Well it has "5" blades Jill, 5!!!!!! So I was really curious if anyone had tried it. I guess I'll just go in and try it and let you know. I do have the Mach 3 but gee after a day half I need to shave AGAIN and my blades go dull so quick. They NEVER used to they used to last me forever and I could at least get 3-4 days in before I had to shave again, but not now especially my pits it's EVERYDAY now. I'll let you know how it does ok. FIRST have to go put my yearlings together so they can play for awhile. TJ


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay girls, thanks to this thread I just bought the Venus Breeze. I use the Schick Intuition. It's the razor with the soap built right in. It's great for younger girls because it is darn near impossible to cut yourself with that type.

My recommendation TJ is to stock up on the razors at Christmas time. Wal-Mart always has the real nice razors packaged with blades and sometimes manicure sets. It is not unusual for me to buy ten sets which will last me quite a long time.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks Sample MM. In a way I wish I would have bought the Breeze cause the 5 blades are going to be expensive that's for sure. Someone also suggested to stock up on E Bay. I'll remember your advice and look at christmas time I really like the way it handles OMGosh. HUGE difference. I haven't bought a razor in over 12 years girls so this was like coming out of the dark ages for me. Plus, I like the fact I can hang it up in my shower and have a blade or two stored in the cubby hole. Neat, neat..... TJ


----------



## Leeana (Jul 25, 2009)

I have always used the Venus Divine and LOVE IT ... its been around for a while and it get very close and leaves your skin feeling so soft. Refills are only about $10.49 at walmart ... its the only razor i will use


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jul 25, 2009)

That's not bad 10.49. I pay $8.49 at the military base grocery store for my Mach 3's and they, like I said weren't doing the job so I'll take 10.49 if they do. I'll have to price the blades at the base when I go, I forgot about there. I can go over to the PX too and see which is less the PX or see if they have them at the grocery store there see which one is the least expensive on them. TJ


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok, ok, I'm being neurotic & indecisive..... I decided to take back the Embrace and get the Breeze. I figured how much better can "5" blades REALLY do anyway and their just going to cost me more right!!!!!! AND everyone loves the Breeze so it must do the same thing. I'm just being like I said neurotic about it and want to make sure I've got the right thing and in the end I'm not happy with it and it can do the same job w/ 3 as well as it can w/ 5 and cost me hopefully less. IF I would have looked at the post FIRST instead of being in a darned hurry yesterday I'd known, but I got my panties in a bunch and wanted one now cause my legs were bugging me. Thus the Embrace. So Tuesday when I go back to town the Breeze it is. Then I don't have to wonder anymore. Thanks guy's..... Don't mind me, if you don't know me by now you should know I can NEVER make my dang mind up..... One of my BAD traits, HATE to make a decision. Took me 10 min to pick the shaver out too. EEEE gads, I drive my husband CRAZY!!!!!!! TJ


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 26, 2009)

I use venus razors but I have always used the Men's Mock 3 razors. I believe they have 5 blades on them. I think they work better too.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 26, 2009)

I purchased the Embrace about a month ago after cutting myself 6 times when using a man's razor in a hurry to shave my legs... I love the Venus embrace, I bought it because it was on sale and Walmart and the Venus brand was recommended. I still haven't cut myself, I always cut myself at least once with any other razor I have ever tried!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I took back the Embrace and I'm glad I did the blades at Wal Mart were $14+ and the Breeze was 12+ So I got the Breeze. However, I don't understand the shaving cream thing. Does anyone ever add their own shaving cream to their legs w/ the Breeze? Or is it enough? I used it and my legs came out great and I liked it just wasn't sure about the shaving cream thing. TJ


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 26, 2009)

I tried my Breeze razor this morning and I don't think you need anything else as far as shaving cream or soap. Out of habit, I slathered my armpits with soap which made the razor gel slimy so I quit using the soap and the razor worked just fine.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, I won't use anything then. Good luck w/ yours too. TJ


----------

